# Realtek HD "Bass Management"



## DMT94

I done a little guide for you, hope it helps.


----------



## meimeiriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> I done a little guide for you, hope it helps.


Odd. I don't get that 'Settings' button on my Realtek drivers (Z170 Premium)


----------



## caenlen

Bass management? Easy. See my sig. See Bold. Welcome to the Pantheon.


----------



## DzillaXx

Just turn off all enhancements...


----------



## aweir

Maybe I found a solution....a way to adjust the crossover frequency with Realtek's driver installed.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?44013-M6F-Audio-Bass-Crossover-Frequency


----------

